# 3 week old baby cockateils



## jeabur17 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, My name is Jeanine. I have 2 babys that are 3 weeks old. The other two babies died. The mom and dad are feeding them however the mom is laying eggs again. I think they are fine at this time but was wondering when they will come out of the nest. When they do should I put a heating pad under the cage so they won't get cold or put them back in the nest? Do they start eating at that time or will I need to feed them?
Thank you for your help,
Jeanine


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

what you have is a double clutch all chicks are different when they come out they won,t need a heating pad some times a chick is to ambitious and wants out early but with them being so young you may want to set up a brooder and start to hand feed since the chicks are 3 weeks old they will be about 6 weeks old and should be out of the nest bye then but will still need to be fed i,m not saying this will happen but with them having more eggs they could start to pluck the chicks where they pull the feathers out or even worse now mind you they could still just feed them and all could be well but if it was me and they have mated and are laying i would hand feed this is the right age to start to hand feed 

i,m sure srtiels and others will respond as well


----------



## jeabur17 (Feb 1, 2010)

*cockateil babies 3 weeks*

Thank you for your response. I guess I will keep checking the babies and make sure mom isn't picking on them. If she is then I need to take them out and do the heating pad and a shoe box maybe and then hand feed? Is that correct?
Thanks again for any help. I am hoping that I could be lucky and they could just be raised by mom and dad without my assistance. So they normally come out of nest at 6 weeks?

Thanks again.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I would highly recommend against handfeeding if you barely know anything about cocktiel breeding in the first place. Just leave the birds with the parents, they know what they are doing. Baby cockatiels won't leave the nest box until they are fully fledged so you don't need to do anything other than provide loads of fresh vegetables, greens, cooked rice and pasta as well as a calcium source as well as every few days, very carefully and quickly replacing the soiled bedding inside the nestbox by blocking the parents out, placing the chicks in a prewarmed box/container, changing the bedding as quickly as you can then replacing the chicks and letting the parents back in.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

If you have never hand raised babies before and don't have much experiance with breeding then you may just want to let the parents raise the chicks. Keep an eye on them though. If the parents are already laying again you may want to separate them after the last clutch is raised so that the parents don't get run down. If you are comfortable with it or the chicks are not being fed then you will need to put them in a brooder and hand feed them.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you need to setup a brooder and don,t no how there is a sticky at the breeder section that shows and explains how to do it and shows just in case what you need to hand feed


----------



## jeabur17 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for your help. The mother is picking the feathers as one baby had blood on the wings. I closed off the cage door and put a blanket in front of the nest. I put a heating pad under a rack for warmth and bought some food. I have fed them twice today and will feed them 2 more times. I hope this works. I feel like the dad takes good care of them but the mom is picking on them. Any other suggestions? I appreciate any help. They are almost 4 weeks old.


----------

